# Pochoclo



## Thomas Keyes

¿Qué es pachoclo?  ¿Palomitas?


----------



## oxazol

Lo he buscado en el diccionario y no existe. Te puede decir que eso en España no significa nada. Tendrá que contestarte un Hispanoamericano (seguramente sea Argentino)


----------



## Mei

Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es pachoclo?  ¿Palomitas?



Hola,

Lo he buscado y he encontrado esto:

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&hs=8r2&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&q=pochoclo&spell=1

Aquí se deduce que son palomitas. Yo no conocía esta palabra.

Mei


----------



## SpiceMan

Pochoclo son palomitas de maíz en Argentina.

Si tuviese que darle un origen (esto es mi propia etimología urbana, la que estoy enunciando) pop-corn. Al maíz le decimos choclo. pop-choclo -> pochoclo.

Pero puede ser otro el orígen, también. Ni idea.

*choclo**2**.*
 (Del quechua _choccllo_).
* 1.* m._ Am. Mer._ Mazorca tierna de maíz.
* 2.* m._ Am. Mer._ *humita*  (ǁ comida criolla).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Oh, es pochoclo, no pachoclo.  Gracias.

Muy interesante, Spiceman.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Popchoclo" es como se les llama en griego. Al menos eso se deduce de un paquete de palomitas en el que me fijé, que yo de griego ni papa, oiga


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Gracias, pero es muy dubitable porque griego no tiene 'ch'.

Perdóneme, dudable.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues qué curioso, porque esa palabra estaba insertada entre otras escritas en griego.

PD: es "dudoso", no "dubitable".


----------



## Jellby

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues qué curioso, porque esa palabra estaba insertada entre otras escritas en griego.



Aun a riesgo de salirme de la temática del foro... ¿y cómo estaba escrito? ¿en letras griegas? ¿con qué letra? Si era la que suele llamarse "chi", creo que más bien se pronuncia "ji", y sería algo así como "pojoclo".


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Jellby said:
			
		

> Aun a riesgo de salirme de la temática del foro... ¿y cómo estaba escrito? ¿en letras griegas? ¿con qué letra? Si era la que suele llamarse "chi", creo que más bien se pronuncia "ji", y sería algo así como "pojoclo".



Estaba escrito en alfabeto latino junto a texto en griego. "POPCHOCLO", tal cual.


----------



## SpiceMan

En todo caso, en Argentina se le dice pochoclo y a las máquinas para hacer pochoclo se les dice pochoclera. ¡jaja!





			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> "Popchoclo" es como se les llama en griego. Al menos eso se deduce de un paquete de palomitas en el que me fijé, que yo de griego ni papa, oiga


¿Era un producto griego? ¿Le preguntamos a un griego si dicen popchoclo ?


----------



## oxazol

Tengo un amigo griego y un día me dijo una cosa que os puede aclarar la duda.
Hay una ciudad en creta que se llama CHANIA y le dije a él la ciudad leída como tal ("chania" ) resulta que la Ch en griego sí existe, pero se pronuncia "j"(como ya han dicho antes), con lo que la ciudad se dice JANIA y popchoclo se diría "popjoclo"


----------



## Alundra

oxazol said:
			
		

> Tengo un amigo griego y un día me dijo una cosa que os puede aclarar la duda.
> Hay una ciudad en creta que se llama CHANIA y le dije a él la ciudad leída como tal ("chania" ) resulta que la Ch en griego sí existe, pero se pronuncia "j"(como ya han dicho antes), con lo que la ciudad se dice JANIA y popchoclo se diría "popjoclo"


 
¿Por qué "popjoclo" y no "pojoclo"?   (¿O es que se te fue el dedo? )

Alundra


----------



## oxazol

Porque yo estaba contestando a la duda de como se dice en griego popcholo, no a la duda original de pocholo, que está claro que es Argentino

Ahora sí se me fue el dedo; quería decir popchoclo y pochoclo, pero estaba pensando en un personaje español que se llama Pocholo


----------



## beatrizg

Chic@s, En Grecia a las palomitas de maiz les dicen "popcorn".
La palabra se escribe tal cual, pero si alguien la quiere escribir en griego sería ποπκορν.

El término "pochoclo" es desconocido para  mí -hace más de quince años vivo en Grecia. En mi región de Colombia decimos "crispeta". 

Maiz en griego se dice "kalamboki". Nada que ver con "pochoclo".

La explicación de SpiceMan suena muy lógica.






El sonido


----------



## mtn2085

Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es pachoclo? ¿Palomitas?


 
Te cuento en *A*rgentina se le dice pochocho al maiz, de una especie (pisingalio) que al fre*í*rse explota, es a lo que los yankees, le llaman palomitas, pero de*b*o contarte tambi*é*n que en *A*rgentina misma el lenguaje es muy *v*ariado y en la zona norte tambi*é*n es conocido como pororo.

*E*spero te sir*v*a.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Hace mucho tiempo yo pregunté la pregunta de pochoclo.  Ahora yo sé todo de pochoclo y lo como todos los días.  Sí, en México lo llaman palomitas.  Gracias, mtn2085


----------



## Artajerjes

Querida Amiga:

Pochoclo es pochoclo. Las palomitas de maiz son palomitas de maiz (pop- corn). Opino que son los mismo pero no son iguales.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Es la misma cosa.


----------



## mithrellas

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En mi región de Colombia decimos "crispeta".


 
¿En serio? Así es como se dice en catalán (bueno, "crispetes" porque en general se utiliza el plural).


----------



## natasha2000

pochoclo


Aquí lo tienen, señores


----------



## BETOREYES

Al fin supe, porque el carro de crispetas de la esquina tiene un letreto que dice "el pochoclo".

Muchas gracias.

PD: En Antioquia si decimos "crispetas", pero en Bogotá se dice "maiz pira".


----------



## euge_x

Hola.. Soy de Argentina y POCHOCLO acá se le dice a lo que llaman "palomitas de maiz" o "popcorn" en inglés. Es más, la mayoría ni sabe que significa "palomitas" porque en todos lados se les dice pochoclos.


----------



## okporip

mtn2085 said:


> en la zona norte tambien es conocido como pororo.


 
En Asunción del Paraguay (no sé si en todo el país), le dicen "pororó".


----------



## Patricita

Hola, 

Alguna vez nos reunimos en una junta personas de varíos países de América y salió el tema, y encontramos que es un alimento bien interesante, que toma diferentes nombres, estos son los que recuerdo:

Colombia: crispetas, maíz pira 
Argentina:  pochoclo 
Brasil: pipoca
Ecuador: canguil
México: palomitas de maíz
Venezuela: cotufas 

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En alguna traducción que habré visto por ahí le llamaban maiz inflado.

Buscando en google que es maiz inflado me encontré con varias formas de nombrarlo:*
*
*Popcorn* (como extranjerismo) y dependiendo el país: ancua; alepa; cabritas; cancha; canchitas; canguil; cocaleca; cotufas; crispetas; crispetos; maíz frito; maíz        inflado; maíz pira; palomitas; palomitas de maíz; pipocas; pochoclo; poporopo;        pororó; rosas; roscas; rositas de maíz; tostones.

      Tutuca de maíz es el maíz inflado azucarado.


----------



## Martoo

Janis Joplin said:


> En alguna traducción que habré visto por ahí le llamaban maiz inflado.
> 
> Buscando en google que es maiz inflado me encontré con varias formas de nombrarlo:*
> *
> *Popcorn* (como extranjerismo) y dependiendo el país: ancua; alepa; cabritas; cancha; canchitas; canguil; cocaleca; cotufas; crispetas; crispetos; maíz frito; maíz        inflado; maíz pira; palomitas; palomitas de maíz; pipocas; pochoclo; poporopo;        pororó; rosas; roscas; rositas de maíz; tostones.
> 
> Tutuca de maíz es el maíz inflado azucarado.



En Argentina maíz inflado es otro alimento. Mirá este link: 

http://byflavors.com/catalog/images/maiz%20inflado.gif


----------



## Mate

Martoo said:


> En Argentina maíz inflado es otro alimento. Mirá este link:
> 
> http://byflavors.com/catalog/images/maiz inflado.gif


Eso es a lo que acá llamamos también pipoca (como en Brasil) y tutuca, que creo que es más bien una marca comercial.


----------



## Martoo

Mateamargo said:


> Eso es a lo que acá llamamos también pipoca (como en Brasil) y tutuca, que creo que es más bien una marca comercial.


 
La verdad es que no sabía que en Argentina se decían esos nombres. ¿En que parte?

Dicho sea de paso, tengo entendido que la *tutuca* es otra forma de llamar al cigarrillo de marihuana.


----------



## miguel89

Martoo said:


> Dicho sea de paso, tengo entendido que la *tutuca* es otra forma de llamar al cigarrillo de marihuana.



Esa es la *tuca*.

Saludos


----------



## Martoo

miguel89 said:


> Esa es la *tuca*.
> 
> Saludos



Tuca, tutuca, tuqueta, es todo lo mismo y la verdad que no tiene mucho sentido para mí. 

Prefiero comer pochoclos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Honestamente, no veo la necesidad de tal monstruosidad lingüística como la presunción del inglés _pop _en la construcción de una palabra de data inmemorial como lo es el _pochoclo_. ¿Acaso piensan que los indios no conocían este producto? Tengan en cuenta que el maíz es originario de América. Lo más plausible me parece es que los incas hayan usado simplemente esa palabra para esa cosa, semejante a "choclo" por razones obvias. Saludos.


----------



## cl2b2r

¡Hola estimados!

Estudio español hace picos y nunca me había enfrentado con la palabra "Pochoclo". Al preguntar a una profesora, y tras investigar en google, encontré la definición en portugués "pipoca" (popcorn). Me gustaría saber en que país se utiliza esta palabra una vez que no la he encontrado en este sitio y tampoco en el diccionario en linea de la RAE.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Rayines

cl2b2r said:


> ¡Hola estimados!
> 
> Estudio español hace picos y nunca me había enfrentado con la palabra "Pochoclo". Al preguntar a una profesora, y tras investigar en google, encontré la definición en portugués "pipoca" (popcorn). Me gustaría saber en que país se utiliza esta palabra una vez que no la he encontrado en este sitio y tampoco en el diccionario en linea de la RAE.
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!


¡Hola! y bienvenido al foro. Argentina es un PAÍS DE POCHOCLO.


----------



## cl2b2r

¡Gracias por contestarme! ¿Existe algún pais más qué utiliza esa palabra? Hasta ayer solo conocía "palomitas". ¡jejejejejejejeje!


----------



## mirx

Aquí hay todo sobre las palomitas.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

En Bolivia también se como pochoclo, así que viene de una palabra Quechua.

saludos


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú sabemos lo que es el *choclo*, pero nada de *pochoclo*. Por cierto que _choclo _sólo es el maíz tierno, que no sirve para tostar. El maíz tostado se llama *cancha*, y de acuerdo al tipo de maíz la cancha puede reventar o inflarse más o menos. 
Las palomitas, además de ese nombre reciben el de 'cancha blanca' y también 'canchita'. Al maíz inflado que se mencionó en un post anterior lo llamamos simplemente 'cancha' o 'cancha dulce', y no es un producto casero. Los tipos de cancha que se preparan en casa normalmente se hacen salados.
Al tipo de maíz que se usa para hacer palomitas, mi madre lo llamaba_ 'maíz perla' _y así lo pedíamos en las bodegas. Ahora escucho que muchos lo llaman 'maíz popcorn'.


----------



## luna_mdq

Al maíz para hacer pochocolos, por acá, siempre le dije maíz pisingallo.


----------



## Massimo_m

cl2b2r said:


> ¡Gracias por contestarme! ¿Existe algún pais más qué utiliza esa palabra? Hasta ayer solo conocía "palomitas". ¡jejejejejejejeje!


Hola a todos. 
Según el diccionario de *www.jergasdehablahispana.org*, "pochoclo" solo se usa en Argentina: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/?pais=&palabra=pochoclo&submit=Buscar&tipobusqueda=0. 
Massimo


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Palomitas de maíz según este diccionario:
http://www.asihablamos.com/word/palabra/Pochoclo.php

Saludos


----------

